# Christmas Creek entrance...



## erock (Jun 7, 2011)

Heads up if you're going into Christmas Creek. A huge tree washed up on the bar. It was on the north side yesterday and was on the south side this morning. Its pretty big and I dont think its completely covered at high tide but just a heads up. 

Btw, the trout, whiting and shark bite is really strong right now along the beach.

 And Im starting to see more and more tarpon.


----------



## tidewater (Jun 8, 2011)

Preciate the heads up...and thanks for the report!


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Jun 8, 2011)

Glad that thing washed to the south side and got away from the cut. It was pretty close yesterday. I saw you when I came by, I was fishing about a half mile south of you.

Good looking out!


----------



## erock (Jun 8, 2011)

How was the trout bite down your way? It was a little slow where we were but the whiting and sharks kept us busy.


----------



## HuntNTails (Jun 11, 2011)

It was back on the north side today. It must be switching back and to with the tides. But, it's big enough to do some damage.


----------



## Southbound (Jun 12, 2011)

thanks for the heads up..... Did it have any dolphin on it ?????


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info. If the world spins in the right direction I will be going down there next weekend!


----------



## HuntNTails (Jun 12, 2011)

Altamaha... You need a bigger boat!!!!!! lol


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jun 14, 2011)

HuntNTails said:


> Altamaha... You need a bigger boat!!!!!! lol



Nah, a little of my dashing good looks, charm, steady hand, and marsh ninja skills will slide the tunnel hull up in there with little or no trouble.

You know me


----------



## erock (Jun 16, 2011)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Nah, a little of my dashing good looks, charm, steady hand, and marsh ninja skills will slide the tunnel hull up in there with little or no trouble.
> 
> You know me



So basically..."Hold my beer and yall watch this!"


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jun 16, 2011)

erock said:


> So basically..."Hold my beer and yall watch this!"





I'll give you a beer if you tow me off that sandbar, erock!


----------



## HuntNTails (Jun 26, 2011)

I hear he'd rather fish in the surf with the boat stuck on a sandbar...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jun 26, 2011)

HuntNTails said:


> I hear he'd rather fish in the surf with the boat stuck on a sandbar...



I'll fish anywhere.... especially when it ain't my boat thats stuck!


----------



## cut'm and gut'm (Jun 26, 2011)

lol fished the breakers today outside of christmas creek man i think people see just how hard they can hit the sand bar lol this is a very dangerous place. In about an hour watched 3 boats hammer the sand bar going in. breakers were breaking in the back of one boat thought we were going to have another artificial reef to fish.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jun 26, 2011)

cut'm and gut'm said:


> lol fished the breakers today outside of christmas creek man i think people see just how hard they can hit the sand bar lol this is a very dangerous place. In about an hour watched 3 boats hammer the sand bar going in. breakers were breaking in the back of one boat thought we were going to have another artificial reef to fish.



Sea Tow makes a good living off of that creek. If they didn't have memberships and charged the basic rate they would be the most profitable company in the nation!


----------



## cut'm and gut'm (Jun 26, 2011)

lol  or a video camera watching everyone come in and out lol  the name of the show could be christmas creek victims lol


----------



## HuntNTails (Jun 26, 2011)

cut'm and gut'm said:


> lol  or a video camera watching everyone come in and out lol  the name of the show could be christmas creek victims lol



It can be a nasty place with breakers and small boats. We had a wave come over the side of mine a few weeks ago when I was coming out. Glad I had a bigger boat and scuppers. We had about 8 inches of water in the boat with us. 

I love to watch them plane out before they get to the entrance into the creek or either trying to slide across the bar at the north tip of Little Cumberland. It gets interesting. I'm going to ease in there if the water is shallow. Don't need to polish the bottom of my hull...


----------

